# Drivers for RX550



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi,

I'm running a system with amd ryzen 3600 and RX550 graphics. I would like to know what packages, modules and Xorg config i need to set to have a full desktop working with freebsd 12.0.


I have tried *drm-fbsd11.2-kmod *with amdgpu without succes (had problems with artefacts) and radeonkms.ko does not start xorg.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 16, 2019)

Is that actually possible to install drm-fbsd_11.2_-kmod with FreeBSD 12?



Trendkill said:


> amdgpu without succes (had problems with artefacts)



What artifacts?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Is that actually possible to install drm-fbsd_11.2_-kmod with FreeBSD 12?
> 
> 
> 
> What artifacts?



A bunch of colors in the screeen and everything freezes. I could not boot after that.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 16, 2019)

Did you happen to load amdgpu through /boot/loader.conf by chance?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Did you happen to load amdgpu through /boot/loader.conf by chance?



I have added this line to my /etc/rc.conf
kld_list="amdgpu"

But this results in artefacts.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 16, 2019)

What about hw.syscons.disable=1 workaround then?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 17, 2019)

I thought for ports you want to point to the actual module. What you are loading with that command is the module in /boot/kernel
The base system has the same exact file name, so you must use the path to the module for some ports.

/etc/rc.conf
`kld_list /boot/modules/amdgpu.ko`

The book also says the same:


			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## shkhln (Aug 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> The base system has the same exact file name, so you must use the path to the module for some ports.



There is only linuxkpi-based port, amdgpu is around 4-5 years old and it never was in base.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 17, 2019)

I thought for sure I saw the module in `/boot/kernel`
But it was only amdgpio.ko that fooled me.

So the i915kms and radeon driver are the graphics ports modules that need the full path.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 17, 2019)

thank you guys for the suggestions but i solved using xorg driver 'scfb'. Now it's working.


----------

